# Post your tasty casserole and summer salad recipes here



## Brandi* (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok I was making broccoli casserole tonight and thought about how much I enjoy it. But it's really the only one I know how to make




I also love summer salads but only know how to make one lol OH! So please if you have any good ones, send them my way

Broccoli casserole

2 cans cream of mushroom soup

1 cup minute rice

2 boxes of frozen broccoli

8 oz velveta cheese

1-2 packages of ritz crackers

2 tablespoons butter

It's very simple. You just mix all of the ingredients together (cook the rice first) and melt the cheese and butter together). Mix in a big bowl. Then crush the ritz crackers up and sprinkle some of the bottom of the pan. Poor in the mix of broccoli, soup, cheese and butter. Then top it with the rest of the crushed ritz. Cook at 425 for about 30-40 minutes or until the crackers on the top are browned. The broccoli shouldn't be crunchy so if it is it needs more time.

Looking forward to learning some new recipes


----------



## afoulk (Jul 19, 2008)

Brocolli-Cauliflower salad

One head Brocolli cut in bite size pieces

One head of Cauliflower cut in bite size pieces

small onion I use a medium size onion

slivered almonds 1 to 1 1/2 cups

raisins 1/2 cup

bacon crisp about 6-8 slices

You can also add whatever else you like in the actual salad

Cut up in small pieces and mix together

Dressing

Mayonaise 3/4 cup

parmesian cheese 2 tablespoons

redwine vinegar 1 tablespoon

2 tablespoons sugar

Let set in dressing for at least 2 hours before serving. I ususally do overnight

I usually have to add a little more to the dressing depending on what I put in the salad but this is so good.

When I have it I never have any leftovers.


----------



## Intexas2stay (Jul 19, 2008)

Tuna Ball Dip

2 cans tuna in water (drained)

1 small can finely chopped olives (drained)

1 regular sized package of Cream Cheese

Mix all together in bowl, serve on small platter or in a bowl. Great with crackers.

I am a VERY picky eater, and this concoction seemed gross to me but its actually very very good!


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't have any good ones to share, but I love the one I have from time to time at a pot luck that has the mini ring pasta in it and it seems like it has maybe, cucumbers ???? in it. I love that one. I think I heard it is called "spring salad".


----------



## maplegum (Jul 20, 2008)

*GREEK SALAD.*

*2 Lebanese cucumbers, diced*

1/2 red pepper, diced

1/2 yellow pepper, diced

1 cup of cherry tomatoes, halved

1/4 red spanish onion, finely sliced

1/2 cup kalamata olives

Mix all ingredients together along with a good splash of balsamic dressing or Greek dressing.



Then top with 100gm of feta cheese, cubed.

My husband loves this salad as it does not contain any lettuce. We aren't big fans of those funky new style lettuce leaves.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 20, 2008)

This isn't a salad or casserole but it makes a great meal in its self or serve with a nice new york strip.

She Crab Soup (cream of crab soup)

2 sticks of butter

1 vadalia onion medium

Melt butter in large pot, chop up onion and saute in butter.

Season to taste, I do about 2 level tablespoons of Old Bay or Phillips seasoning.

Onion should be transparent when dune, don't let butter brown.

Sprinkle in about 3 heaping tablespoons of flour.

Make a roue (sp) medium thick not runny and not to pasty. Cook a couple mins, do not brown.

Slowly stir in 1 quart of half & half, you may need a bit more so have another pint handy. The soup base needs to thicken to a medium thick milk soup base.

Salt and pepper to taste.

Clean and add Phillips 1 whole can of lump crab meat. Costco has it real cheap.Turn in the crab meat, don't stir it a whole bunch.

Let it cook a couple minutes, don't leave it. Turn down heat to low. It should not boil.

Serve with oyster or Goldfish saltine type crackers.

It's real thick.

Yummmmm


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Jul 21, 2008)

How about something to drink with these yummy dishes.

Homemade Ginger Ale

What you will need.

Fine tooth grader

1 - 2 L plastic bottle - clean

Funnel to fit into bottle

1 C Sugar

1 tablespoon Graded Ginger

¼ teaspoon Yeast

Take your bottle put the funnel in it and add the sugar , yeast and graded ginger. You will need to poke the ginger down the hole into the bottle and if you have any liquid from grading the ginger add that in the bottle as well. Fill the bottle ½ way with water, put the cap on and shake well until the sugar is dissolved. Finish filling the bottle with water leaving about 1 to 1 ½ inches of air at the top. Set out at room temp until the bottle gets hard. About 24 - 48 hours. Be careful the bottle can pop and make a mess if you leave it out to long. When the bottle is hard place it in the fridge to stop the carbonation from the yeast. Serve over ice but run the soda through a small strainer into your glass to filter out the pieces of Ginger root. I can’t make this stuff fast enough before my husband is chugging it down. Now I make 4 bottles at a time. If you can adjust the amount of ginger to your liking.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 21, 2008)

Tuna Mac Salad

1 Box of elbow mac

2 can's tuna in water drained

Mayo ( I mix 1/2 helman's and 1/2 miracle whip)

onions

celery

salt, pepper, garlic powder to taste

Make elbow's according to directions, drain, rinse with very cold water.

Mix everything else in and the salt, pepper, garlic powder to taste. I sometinmes leave out the spices as some people are allergic, and at all of our picnics we have salt and pepper around so people can put it on if they want.

Red, White, and Blue Fruit Salad

Watermelon (seedles)

Blueberries

Strawberries

Bananas (for the top)

I cut the watermelon into small squares, cut strawberries in 1/4's. Mix all the fruit together, except the bananas. When you put it into the serving dishes then top with the bananas or they trun brown and get soggy. You can also layer it with coolwhip.

Drink:

So Co Fruit Punch:

I can only make this in a 5 gallon water jug:

2 gallons fruit punch

1 big bottle of Sothern Comfort or 2 smaller one's ( I can never remember the sizes)

1 bottle of champange ( chep champange is fine)

Ice

Mix all together and enjot in 16 oz. glass

Christy


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's one I tried the other night and it turned out well! I served it along with enchiladas.

Summer Corn Salad

4 ears shucked white corn, grilled till just colored up a bit, then cut off the cob into a bowl,

add:

two tomatoes diced to medium dice

two ripe avocados diced

1/4 c finely chopped cilantro

dressing

2 T olive oil

juice from 1-1/2 limes

Salt and pepper to taste

Mix dressing well then stir through salad. Serve at room temperature.

Diane in OR


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh all of these sound delicious! Thanks for sharing them guys


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 2, 2008)

I know I am 'late to the party' on this thread-



- but I was reminded of it when my daughter commented on seeing a retired co-worker while out at lunch in Santa Fe(where she lives; she works at the National Lab in Los Alamos). The lady introduced her to her table of friends and added that it was my daughter who'd given her the recipe for the salad she'd served them the night before--and added to Lisa that EVERYTIME she made the salad and took it anywhere, "everyone" asked for the recipe!!

While driving while ago (I drove two different horses this AM; Oh, Glory, how I enjoyed it!!(have had SO much work to do here I hadn't managed to drive for a couple of WEEKS!)--it just 'jumped' into my head that there'd been a thread on the BP of LB on that subject--so without further ado, my contribution to the group of 'summer salad' recipes(though this one is easy to do and good year-round!)

"Best Salad Ever" (recipe from my dear aunt, of Ft. Davis, TX)

1 pkg. cole slaw mix

2 bunches green onions

Pkg. sliced or slivered almonds (at least 1/2 c.)

1 pkg oriental Ramen noodles

For dressing, in a small bowl or pourable measuring cup, mix well (until the sugar is fully disolved):

2 T. sugar

3 T. cider vinegar

1/3 C. oil (I use Canola)

1/2 t. black pepper

Chop onions. Mix in large bowl with cole slaw mix and 1/2-1 C. almonds. Pour dressing over, mix, refrigerated, covered, for at least several hours or overnight. JUST before serving, 'crumble' the 'square' of ramen noodles w/ your hands into the salad, mix well. Serve and enjoy!

This serves a goodly number of people. It keeps well for 'second time around, though--TIP: You can make the basic salad(all EXCEPT the ramen noodles), then divide it in half, refrig. the 'second' half, break the square of noodles in half, add only half to what you will eat right away, save the rest of the noodles and add them, 'fresh', to the other half of the recipe, a day or more later!

Margo


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds very tasty!!! Thanks Margo


----------



## LGahr (Aug 4, 2008)

I love love LOVE these recipe threads.....am bumping so I can find it and sending link to my friends.......

Gonna try that tuna ball, ramen noodle salad, broc and cauli salad, and ......just can't wait to try them all.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is a couple for ya'll............even my husband can make these..........lol

Tater Tot Cassarole

1 lb hamburger meat (browned and drained)

1 bag of tater tots

1 lb single sliced cheese

1 can cream of mushroom soup

Mix cream of mushroom soup and hamburger meat together and spread evenly in the bottom of a cake pan.

Place single sliced cheese all over the hamburger meat.

Then line up tater tots so that they cover the cheese.

Place in oven on 350 til cheese is melted and tater tots are done.

Then serve...........

The other one is called (by my husband) Mystery Dip

1 lb hamburger meat (browned and drained)

1 jar of the medium quesa cheese dip

Mix hamburger meat and cheese in skillet and heat up. Serve with tortilla chips as a dip.

Enjoy...............


----------



## LGahr (Aug 5, 2008)

YIPPIE KAI AYEEEEEEEEEE!!! COME ON, KIDS, KEEP 'EM COMIN'


----------

